# Unstable orgasm times



## COguy (Dec 1, 2011)

When I was married I never really thought I had good stamina. I mean I didn't consider myself a two-pump chump but often felt like I didn't go long enough. Normal was probably around 7-10 minutes. Wife didn't really like foreplay or slow sex, just wanted me to jack hammer... She never really moved a lot, sex with her was pretty crappy, but I think out of the hundreds of times we had sex, I can only recall not orgasming maybe 3-4 times, either because I was drunk or we were on round 3.

Fast forward to my new encounters (wife was first sexual partner), I've had sex with 3 other women now, and each of them is radically different from my ex. Girl #3 I found that my stamina was right on target, I was not coming faster than I wanted, probably right around the time I started tiring physically and I could tell she was getting sore, I would come. I had sex with her maybe 2 dozen times, only didn't come once because it was back to back. Every time we had sex was with a condom.

Which leads me to girls #2 and #4. Sex was really good with both, way better than with my ex, #4 is downright amazing in the sack. She's had to stop me several times because we were going too long (truth be told I probably would have had to stop on my own soon from getting too tired). Me orgasming is like a 50/50 type deal. Never sure when it's going to happen. This is totally foreign to me....How can the sex be better, and yet it's taking me way longer to orgasm? Is this normal? Do different vaginas generally cause different orgasm timing? Help me out here...


----------



## CanadianGuy (Jun 17, 2012)

Perhaps it is just the condoms and less sensitivity. ( ? )


----------



## Michael A. Brown (Oct 16, 2012)

Try to ask advices from a doctor.


----------



## COguy (Dec 1, 2011)

S


CanadianGuy said:


> Perhaps it is just the condoms and less sensitivity. ( ? )


No, I'm not using condoms with girl #4


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

age. get used to it there will be more and more times where you don't pull the triger so to speak.

you got to be happy your pleasing your woman and try again the next day. lol


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

it's either physical or mental

if you aren't even worried about coming and it just something that's happening then it's likely physical unless you just aren't turned on by her (which doesnt sound to be the case)

low T, higher frequency, amount of lube, how you grind, position, how tired you are, etc


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

You're thinking too much.Why not just enjoy it and when you cum,you cum?


----------



## COguy (Dec 1, 2011)

ScarletBegonias said:


> You're thinking too much.Why not just enjoy it and when you cum,you cum?


I don't know, it's weird... If I'm enjoying sex and it feels good and I've never had a problem with it before, why now?


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

COguy said:


> I don't know, it's weird... If I'm enjoying sex and it feels good and I've never had a problem with it before, why now?


Maybe deep down you're a one woman man and your current lifestyle goes against that? You seemed fine when you had one steady relationship but now that you've been with multiple women you're having difficulties.


----------



## COguy (Dec 1, 2011)

ScarletBegonias said:


> Maybe deep down you're a one woman man and your current lifestyle goes against that? You seemed fine when you had one steady relationship but now that you've been with multiple women you're having difficulties.


I could see where you have a point, but I was coming regularly with girl #3. And I've been exclusive with girl #4 for almost 3 weeks.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

COguy said:


> I could see where you have a point, but I was coming regularly with girl #3. And I've been exclusive with girl #4 for almost 3 weeks.


I dunno then.Maybe it's all about the differences in the feel of their body,their vag,and how they react to you.It's tough to say.Penises can be little b*tches sometimes and never do what you want them to do.


----------



## Hoosier (May 17, 2011)

I am exactly like you! I am 53, married at 21 for 30 years, wife had A and left. For most my married life, if asked, I would have said I did not have enough stamina. Looking back, I think it had a lot to do with my x's attitutde (get it done) frequency (not enough) and the fact that she was my first and only and I desired her intensly (that feeling is gone forever following the betrayal, with anyone). Have had three partners since D. With all 3 sex was WAY better than with x. I last WAY longer, in fact finishing is not always guaranteed, and in 30 years of marriage, that only problay happen less than 10 times.. I worry a bit about it, but figure it is my age a bit, and I am still pretty much able to particiapate, even if no finish. And with my current gf or 7 months, that is enough for me. I think mental and physical for you, dont sweat it until it becomes a real problem. Like inability to perform frequently. Otherwise just kick back and enjoy what you have. You are a lucky man.


----------



## COguy (Dec 1, 2011)

ScarletBegonias said:


> I dunno then.Maybe it's all about the differences in the feel of their body,their vag,and how they react to you.It's tough to say.Penises can be little b*tches sometimes and never do what you want them to do.


LOL, from experience?

I love the new girl, she's a tiger in the sack and she feels amazing. I don't know, I guess it's better than being premature.


----------



## COguy (Dec 1, 2011)

Hoosier said:


> I am exactly like you! I am 53, married at 21 for 30 years, wife had A and left. For most my married life, if asked, I would have said I did not have enough stamina. Looking back, I think it had a lot to do with my x's attitutde (get it done) frequency (not enough) and the fact that she was my first and only and I desired her intensly (that feeling is gone forever following the betrayal, with anyone). Have had three partners since D. With all 3 sex was WAY better than with x. I last WAY longer, in fact finishing is not always guaranteed, and in 30 years of marriage, that only problay happen less than 10 times.. I worry a bit about it, but figure it is my age a bit, and I am still pretty much able to particiapate, even if no finish. And with my current gf or 7 months, that is enough for me. I think mental and physical for you, dont sweat it until it becomes a real problem. Like inability to perform frequently. Otherwise just kick back and enjoy what you have. You are a lucky man.


Thanks man. Congrats on your newfound freedom. Glad you're out there and with a positive attitude.


----------



## Cre8ify (Feb 1, 2012)

Can you relate it to your partner's O? For me I can be going along in complete control but when she starts to stammer and struggle for air I always want to finish strong so we cross the finish line together. It would be harder for me if she could not get there.

I have failed to O a few times and it would not bother me but is hard on my wife. I have to attribute it to something, i.e. drank too much, masturbated earlier, stupid condom...whatever it takes for her to not feel "deficient".


----------



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

Maybe you had faster orgasms with the wife because you learned where exactly to position yourself for maximum stimulation. Also, if you were always doing the same pattern over and over again, you probably found the areas to hit so that you could get in and get out relatively quickly - especially if your wife was not into it. Who would want to prolong sex if your partner was not into it?


----------



## COguy (Dec 1, 2011)

Cre8ify said:


> Can you relate it to your partner's O? For me I can be going along in complete control but when she starts to stammer and struggle for air I always want to finish strong so we cross the finish line together. It would be harder for me if she could not get there.
> 
> I have failed to O a few times and it would not bother me but is hard on my wife. I have to attribute it to something, i.e. drank too much, masturbated earlier, stupid condom...whatever it takes for her to not feel "deficient".


Doesn't have to do with the O. My wife never had one.


----------



## COguy (Dec 1, 2011)

Plan 9 from OS said:


> Maybe you had faster orgasms with the wife because you learned where exactly to position yourself for maximum stimulation. Also, if you were always doing the same pattern over and over again, you probably found the areas to hit so that you could get in and get out relatively quickly - especially if your wife was not into it. Who would want to prolong sex if your partner was not into it?


Maybe. The more I think about it the more I think chicks vaginas are just different. Maybe some are just shaped to make me come faster...

Anyone else notice this?


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

just look out for the ones that have teeth


----------



## COguy (Dec 1, 2011)

Almostrecovered said:


> just look out for the ones that have teeth


I'll try anything once...


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

TEETH - OFFICIAL TRAILER - YouTube


----------



## LdyVenus (Dec 1, 2012)

COguy said:


> My wife never had one.


Well that explains a lot...


----------



## COguy (Dec 1, 2011)

LdyVenus said:


> Well that explains a lot...


Does it?


----------



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

COguy said:


> Maybe. The more I think about it the more I think chicks vaginas are just different. Maybe some are just shaped to make me come faster...
> 
> Anyone else notice this?


Yes, each vagina is different. If your wife was naturally small down there, then that could explain it. My guess is that you were trained by your wife to go fast, and the jackhammering that she asked for resulted in constant and steady stimulus to your wang. Since the other women are more into sex, they have you changing it up more and whenever you are changing things up and introducing more variety you will naturally prolong the lovemaking. It's one of the techniques to lengthen a man's endurance - changing positions and varying the strokes.


----------



## keepsmiling (Nov 20, 2012)

Are you mentally 'letting go'? You said 3 weeks... maybe you're not into her as much as the previous because you haven't known her long?


----------



## COguy (Dec 1, 2011)

Plan 9 from OS said:


> Maybe you had faster orgasms with the wife because you learned where exactly to position yourself for maximum stimulation.


Ok did it twice last night, I think this is it. 

I noticed when we're doing missionary the angle isn't perfect for stimulating. When she wrapped her legs around me and raised her hips, all was normal. I'm going to try the pillow under the ass trick next time.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

Almostrecovered said:


> TEETH - OFFICIAL TRAILER - YouTube


I actually really enjoyed that movie


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

you would


----------



## Justadude (Aug 6, 2012)

COguy said:


> Maybe. The more I think about it the more I think chicks vaginas are just different. Maybe some are just shaped to make me come faster...
> 
> Anyone else notice this?


Every woman is different. A trick that would make woman A bounce of the ceiling does nothing for woman B. It's a discovery process, and a fun one at that. When I was younger I had a girlfriend who I perfected a move that would make her orgasm so hard she would pass out. So I thought this was the secret and that I was da man...but when I tried it on the next GF it was like crickets churping...then eventually I found out a way to please her. Even the same thing with the same woman doesn't always work...so go with the flow and enjoy it, don't put pressure on yourself to perform at a certain level, women are forgiving.


----------



## RockyHart (Dec 11, 2012)

I am 57 my wife 55. Our sex life has always been good but in the last few years we changed strategy. Now I hold back my orgasm and let her have as many as she can.
The result is she has an average of 5 orgasms at a time. Sometimes this escalates to 10 orgasms.
Recently we had a spat and the make up sex was just great. Over two days she had 20 orgasms.
I can go without coming for a number of days and find my self- control is much better now.


----------



## GinnyTonia (Jul 31, 2012)

COguy said:


> Which leads me to girls #2 and #4. Sex was really good with both, way better than with my ex, #4 is downright amazing in the sack.


What makes her amazing? 

Just curious.


----------



## COguy (Dec 1, 2011)

GinnyTonia said:


> What makes her amazing?
> 
> Just curious.


She moves...alot. She has an incredibly sexy moan, that she does frequently. She really enjoys the sex. When she gets on top she rides the bejeezus out of me. When she's on bottom she's active. She is vocal about what she likes and what turns her on and that she thinks I'm sexy.

And her vagina is really warm and soft....that sounds like a joke but it's not.


----------



## GinnyTonia (Jul 31, 2012)

COguy said:


> She moves...alot. She has an incredibly sexy moan, that she does frequently. She really enjoys the sex. When she gets on top she rides the bejeezus out of me. When she's on bottom she's active. She is vocal about what she likes and what turns her on and that she thinks I'm sexy.
> 
> And her vagina is really warm and soft....that sounds like a joke but it's not.


Awesome!


----------

